# Galvan Torque 10 For Sale



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm selling my brand new Galvan T10. It's in brand new condition comes with box, reel case, and warranty card. Never fished!

Silver finish 
Comes with blue backing 

$375
I'll throw in Rio tropical intermediate sinking line for $40.

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## OpenFLy (Aug 24, 2015)

pics


----------

